# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  How will sharon and Dennis

## angelblue

Hey peeps how do you think sharon and dennis will end in the new year   :Crying:

----------


## Jade

Will move to Rumour Mill for the moment as it will purley be speculation

----------


## Jade

I've a feeling Dennis may die

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i thinkthey will leave together to go travillng

----------


## angelblue

I hope you are right I luv dennis  :Smile:

----------


## Jade

> i thinkthey will leave together to go travillng


That measns they must split then because Letitia is only taking a long break

----------


## angelblue

She may not return but i dont know   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

She will flounce out after having been parted from her precious black jacket.  Dennis will disappear in a pile of sawdust

----------


## Jade

> She will flounce out after having been parted from her precious black jacket. Dennis will disappear in a pile of sawdust


lol is that a reference to his acting?

----------


## Bryan

> lol is that a reference to his acting?


probably, and he speaks the truth, nigel harmans acting is as wooden as a forest!

----------


## callummc

i hope they don't kill him cos poor sharon is turning inti a jinx on men one look at them and bang their dead,shes being turned into a black widdow

----------


## Kim

> I've a feeling Dennis may die


I think that too as Nigel is leaving for good and Letitia is taking an extended career break. I can't see them ever splitting up after everything they have come through to be together. Also, the article said that Nigel isn't coming back and didn't say that the door was left open for him.

----------


## Jade

It will be sad if they kill him off, hopefully it will be dramatic

----------


## angelblue

I hope they dont kill him off that will be so sad to watch i think it should be explosive an ending but also a happy ending all rolled in to one if you get my drift   :Smile:

----------


## Kim

> I hope they dont kill him off that will be so sad to watch i think it should be explosive an ending but also a happy ending all rolled in to one if you get my drift


That won't happen unfortunately. Either Shannis will split up of screen or Dennis will die.

----------


## alan45

The best thing would be if they both left now. After all now we know they are leaving who can have any interest in them now

----------


## Kim

Im not a big Shannis fan myself.

----------


## hannah-mj

i just dont ant nigel harman to leave  :Wub:

----------


## angelblue

I cant see them splitting because in thursday eppy it says that dennis tell sharon that nothing will stop him loving her 

I cant see sharon giving dennis because she would do anything to keep him well in an magazine that what it said   :Smile:

----------


## Keating's babe

First Kat and Alfie, and now Sharon and Dennis.    :Crying:  

I don't think they will have Sharon and Dennis splitting up.  I think he is going to be killed off in a dramatic episode.  But if that happens then Sharon will be the grieving partner once more seeing as she lost Tom in the Halloween fire.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

im a big shannis fan and i hope they leave together happy hopfuly with a baby

----------


## JustJodi

> First Kat and Alfie, and now Sharon and Dennis.  
> 
> I don't think they will have Sharon and Dennis splitting up. I think he is going to be killed off in a dramatic episode. But if that happens then Sharon will be the grieving partner once more seeing as she lost Tom in the Halloween fire.


*Sharon will grieve this time for a husband not a boyfriend,, Actually I liked Tom and Sharon together, they were great...or at least I thought they were,, I am willing to bet if Dennis is KILLED off it will tie in with Daltons murder... whatcha all think ????*

----------


## Johnny Allen

> *Sharon will grieve this time for a husband not a boyfriend,, Actually I liked Tom and Sharon together, they were great...or at least I thought they were,, I am willing to bet if Dennis is KILLED off it will tie in with Daltons murder... whatcha all think ????*


May well do, but will they kill Dennis of?, Im not to sure, maybe Pauline murders him will a rolling pin because he has done something bad that will hurt Sharon.

----------


## littlemo

> *Sharon will grieve this time for a husband not a boyfriend,, Actually I liked Tom and Sharon together, they were great...or at least I thought they were,, I am willing to bet if Dennis is KILLED off it will tie in with Daltons murder... whatcha all think ????*


Yes I think it is very likely Dennis will die! It will be very sad, but if Nigel is leaving for good, they are going to want to give him a dramatic exit! Although I think it would be better if they went along with the prison storyline, like somebody suggested on the spoiler board.  There have been a few hints it might be possible. 

I may be reading to much into this but I read the spoilers and apparently when Den goes missing the police think it might be to do with Andy's murder. And of course we know that Bill Murray is leaving the beginning of the year, maybe they have an indepth investigation, in which somebody grasses on Dennis (maybe Phil).

----------


## JustJodi

> Yes I think it is very likely Dennis will die! It will be very sad, but if Nigel is leaving for good, they are going to want to give him a dramatic exit! Although I think it would be better if they went along with the prison storyline, like somebody suggested on the spoiler board. There have been a few hints it might be possible. 
> 
> I may be reading to much into this but I read the spoilers and apparently when Den goes missing the police think it might be to do with Andy's murder. And of course we know that Bill Murray is leaving the beginning of the year, maybe they have an indepth investigation, in which somebody grasses on Dennis (maybe Phil).


*As the saying goes ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END,,however with EastEnders that is their motto..good things on EE ends quicker ...BTW where does the prison story line come in on this ???????*

----------


## littlemo

> *As the saying goes ALL GOOD THINGS MUST COME TO AN END,,however with EastEnders that is their motto..good things on EE ends quicker ...BTW where does the prison story line come in on this ???????*


Dennis going to prison may be a possible exit?! I was wracking my brains trying to think of something other than Dennis dying (because it's to upsetting),  which would allow Sharon and Dennis to be parted, and somebody came up with this storyline on another thread.

Sometimes the police have crack downs on crime. Johnny Allen is leaving in January (I think), and obviously he was responsible for Andy's death. Dennis is supposed to be leaving in the Newyear, perhaps around the time of Johnny's exit storyline. So prison might be on the cards. It's one way of Phil getting his revenge (he knows about Dennis and Jack Dalton).

It would be really sad for Sharon to have her dad and husband dying within a matter of months. And the prison storyline would leave the door open for Nigel, Dennis could get away with 10 years, do you reckon?

----------


## JustJodi

> Dennis going to prison may be a possible exit?! I was wracking my brains trying to think of something other than Dennis dying (because it's to upsetting), which would allow Sharon and Dennis to be parted, and somebody came up with this storyline on another thread.
> 
> Sometimes the police have crack downs on crime. Johnny Allen is leaving in January (I think), and obviously he was responsible for Andy's death. Dennis is supposed to be leaving in the Newyear, perhaps around the time of Johnny's exit storyline. So prison might be on the cards. It's one way of Phil getting his revenge (he knows about Dennis and Jack Dalton).
> 
> 
> 
> It would be really sad for Sharon to have her dad and husband dying within a matter of months. And the prison storyline would leave the door open for Nigel, Dennis could get away with 10 years, do you reckon?


*Has EE left the doors open for Nigel and Letia ?? if so.. do u actually think  us fans are gonna wait 10 yrs for him to do time ??? LOL*

----------


## [email protected]

Dennis is leaving for good but sharon will be back later on next year it says so on the eastenders website 
Here look >




> *Goodbye Dennis*
> Nigel Harman has announced his decision to leave Walford after two years as the Square's smouldering hottie Dennis Rickman. He's loved, he's lost it and we've enjoyed every minute of Dennis's time in Albert Square 
> 
> *Letitia takes a break*
> Meanwhile, Nigel's on-screen lover, Letitia Dean is taking an extended break from EastEnders. She leaves in early 2006 but will return as Sharon later in the year


Hope this helps everyone

----------


## callummc

Maybe dennis pushes johnny over the bridge and he drags dennis with him

----------


## JustJodi

> Dennis is leaving for good but sharon will be back later on next year it says so on the eastenders website 
> Here look >
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps everyone


*Interesting.. not sure what Sharon will be doing ....just do not see a story line in there for her. any one got ideas ???( ok wrong thread)*

----------


## Jade

Maybe we havent seen the last of the doorstop?

----------


## JustJodi

> Maybe we havent seen the last of the doorstop?


one never knows do they ??? I have a feeling that door stop is gonna go missing..some ones paranoia is going to act up ???? :Confused:

----------


## Bryan

my ideal exit storyline:

after a drunken kiss with sharon, grant wants her back, and Phil soon informs his brother that Dennis was responsible for the murder of Jack Dalton, the pair give this information to the police and Dennis is sent down for it.

Sharon gets used to a life alone: no sister, brother/husband, no mother or father or anyone. She soon sees herself following the ways of Ange', hitting the bottle and Pauline saves her "is this what you want from your life?" and Sharon knows she should leave walford for good...until next time eastenders is in crisis!

----------


## JustJodi

> my ideal exit storyline:
> 
> after a drunken kiss with sharon, grant wants her back, and Phil soon informs his brother that Dennis was responsible for the murder of Jack Dalton, the pair give this information to the police and Dennis is sent down for it.
> 
> Sharon gets used to a life alone: no sister, brother/husband, no mother or father or anyone. She soon sees herself following the ways of Ange', hitting the bottle and Pauline saves her "is this what you want from your life?" and Sharon knows she should leave walford for good...until next time eastenders is in crisis!


*Sounds plausable.. but what about the Vic ??????*

----------


## Bryan

> *Sounds plausable.. but what about the Vic ??????*


sharon will run the vic, but she'll sell it when she leaves Walford, to Ian! imagine what the Mitchells would say about that!

----------


## angelblue

I think it should be a explosive storyline with a kind of happy ending if you get my drift   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

> I think it should be a explosive storyline with a kind of happy ending if you get my drift


i think i understand lol! i suppose like alfie dumping little mo and going with kat is explosive but happy

hey! what will happen to the vic when chrissie goes? as its hers does that mean it will just be sold, or when the police find it was a forged thing will they say its dens and so sharon gest it, but chrissie can sell her legal half to the mitchells so as you have shannis and the mitchells in the same pub! legendary!

----------


## Johnny Allen

I bet the Mitchells will get their hands on it somehow.

----------


## JustJodi

> sharon will run the vic, but she'll sell it when she leaves Walford, to Ian! imagine what the Mitchells would say about that!


*Ian ???? omg LOL U gotta love it,, he owns the Arches and the Caf..Pat owns the Mitchells home..... *

----------


## Johnny Allen

If Ian got the Vic, his head would get flushed down the toilet by both Mitchell brothers then Peggy would give him a huge slap around the face.

----------


## JustJodi

> If Ian got the Vic, his head would get flushed down the toilet by both Mitchell brothers then Peggy would give him a huge slap around the face.


*Omg  can't you all see Ians face ????? that would be a hooot... *

----------


## littlemo

> *Has EE left the doors open for Nigel and Letia ?? if so.. do u actually think  us fans are gonna wait 10 yrs for him to do time ??? LOL*


Well we know Letitia Dean is coming back as Sharon late in 2006 and Nigel Harman is supposed to be leaving for good. But I'm not sure if the door won't be left open for Nigel, there's always hope isn't there?! If EE picked up, and got better writers etc., and as Nigel said it's a double edged sword, you could do a Martin Kemp and get bigger and better acting jobs, or your career could go downhill. 

Ross Kemp felt similarly when he left the soap, he knew he had to try different acting roles, but he was afraid of what the future held, and when your luck runs out, sometimes it's better to go back to what you know. 

I agree 10 years is way too long to wait for Dennis! but he is always going to be part of Sharon's life, just like Den was. If he goes to prison, she won't feel betrayed because she knows about him murdering Dalton. So there's always a chance for their relationship if he was released. As long as the writers didn't do a Den, and the storylines picked up I don't see why he couldn't come back in time.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> The best thing would be if they both left now. After all now we know they are leaving who can have any interest in them now


Alan, What is it with you and picking on them. If you dont like Shannis then dont post on the Shannis boards!

----------


## Bryan

> Alan, What is it with you and picking on them. If you dont like Shannis then dont post on the Shannis boards!


well said the_watts_rule!

----------


## Sooz15

Good for you Watts, he's becoming a real pain.

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol!

----------


## angelblue

I am not 100% sure but if sharon and dennis exits conicide with eachother if we do get happy ending

The when we get the situation of sharon returning and the reason behind it i think once she decides to leave i think to get the happy ending that most of us want i think we should see dennis and sharon reuniting or the idea that she going back to be with him   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  

I dont know that just idea i had   :Cheer:

----------


## pops110874

Did anyone see the episode of sharons hen night when dennis came in and said something like "i just came by to tell you that nothing could stop me loving you"

which in soapland means roughly....."something will happen that will stop me loving you"

My money is on a sharon and grant one night stand....

It ties in with the whole revenge for getting phil banged up.

I cant see Dennis being killed off, I read that Nigel harman would like the door to be left open for his return (think it was in the mirror or the sun) and I dont think the producers would risk killing him off as he is such a popular character, and they already have nana moon dying at christmas, maybe a dennis death would be too much.

Also, if dennis died - dont you think that would be a tiny bit much for sharon...

first her dad dies, then her mum dies, then her fiance dies in a fire, then her dad comes back from the dead, then her dad is murdered and buried under her home - only to be discovered on her wedding day! and then to have her new husband killed/die....

Sorry folks but i think the shannis departure will be a sad ending

----------


## Bad Wolf

according to heat his last day filming will be november 5th!

----------


## JustJodi

> according to heat his last day filming will be november 5th!


* Dennis last day filming is Nov 5  so it will be like 6 weeks before we see that "last "episode he filmed ????*

----------


## pops110874

> * Dennis last day filming is Nov 5  so it will be like 6 weeks before we see that "last "episode he filmed ????*


Yeah, they are both going in january - probably after a big christmas storyline

----------


## angelblue

I think it 8 weeks babes because its the run up to christmas ee always flim 8 weeks in advance in the run to christmas   :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

Sorry folks but i think the shannis departure will be a sad ending[/QUOTE]

*I agree the departure is going to be sad,, if u all think about this hard.. not one character leaving this year was a happy one * 
*Plus EE has yet to give us a HAPPY HAPPY story line,, I am still waiting patiently,,*

----------


## angelblue

I agree for shannis fans it wont be an happy ending what ever way you look at it because say they leave together it happy but sharon is returning so something will break them up eventually so either way i dont think we will get the turly happy ending we want in the end   :Smile:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> * Dennis last day filming is Nov 5  so it will be like 6 weeks before we see that "last "episode he filmed ????*


He will stop filming in Nov, but will be on our screens until Dec, or maybe even Jan (I thought I heard he left in the New Year but that may be wrong).
Heat also said that he will not be killed off!!  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> I think it 8 weeks babes because its the run up to christmas ee always flim 8 weeks in advance in the run to christmas


*Okie dokie,, sounds like we have some "drama" coming up .. any thing has to be better than this current MO/ALFIE/KAT story line ..zzzzzzzzzz*

----------


## pops110874

I predict that sharon will have a fling with grant, someone will tell dennis (probably phil) dennis will go back to his old ways and leave the square.  Then sharon will leave, possibly going to florida to see michelle.

----------


## pops110874

> *Okie dokie,, sounds like we have some "drama" coming up .. any thing has to be better than this current MO/ALFIE/KAT story line ..zzzzzzzzzz*


thats true - i mean how many more months can we take of alfie going to dump one sister then not, or going on two dates at once....blah blah blah

how many months christmas?  :Wal2l:

----------


## Angeldelight

I says in heat's interview with Nigel and Letitia that:

"contray to rumours Nigel confirmed that his co-star Letitia Dean will not leave, but take an extended break"

"he WON'T, however, be killed off"

"I'd like it to be a happy storyline, like Sharon and Dennis going off around thw world for new adventures"

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

If he is not coming back, but she is, then surely the ending will be sad?

----------


## JustJodi

> If he is not coming back, but she is, then surely the ending will be sad?


*I don't want u guys MAD at me but my guess is that Sharon is going to be so wrapped up with Dens death and stuff she is just gonna drive Dennis away, this is just how I see it,,,,,*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I agree...

----------


## diane

> I think that too as Nigel is leaving for good and Letitia is taking an extended career break. I can't see them ever splitting up after everything they have come through to be together. Also, the article said that Nigel isn't coming back and didn't say that the door was left open for him.


I read an interview with Nigel that said the door was going to be left open for him to return, can't remember where though, in one of the papers I read online.  He's not sure how he will get on after he has left EE, but thinks the storylines are naff at the mo.

----------


## Potato1992

they leave at different times dennis - december time sharon- january february apparently

----------


## JustJodi

> they leave at different times dennis - december time sharon- january february apparently


*thats fine...at least we will all have an excuse to stay in to see Dennis leave.. then turn the TV off unitl after Sharon leaves   Not sure I can bear any more of those naff episodes with Sharon in them after Dennis leaves .. sorry Shannis fans*

----------


## the_watts_rule

i hope they leave together in happiness

----------


## angelblue

I hope i am wrong but i think it all going to end tears i hope not but this is ee we are talking an about  :Crying:  

 :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

The door will be left open and if Nigel doens't want to return they might re-cast they can't re cast Dennis that would be so worng it's on DS

----------


## angelblue

Am I going to be the only one who not going to be able to watch this time around it going to be worst then last time :crying

I am hoping the tptb will decide on a happy ending for fans but i think i am asking to much   :Sad:

----------


## the_watts_rule

It would be nice if they left together and then Sharon could come back herself

----------


## angelblue

> It would be nice if they left together and then Sharon could come back herself


My thoughts exactly the- watts- rule  :Smile:

----------


## Flozza

same

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> My thoughts exactly the- watts- rule


Although, she is no longer a Watts ;-)

----------


## angelblue

I think we should all stay positive for once   :Lol:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> I think we should all stay positive for once


Yes we should :Rotfl:

----------


## angelblue

:Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> If he is not coming back, but she is, then surely the ending will be sad?


nooooooooooo

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I hope it's not, but you know EE  :Sad:

----------


## Bryan

look at it this way folks, shannis will split, maybe at new year maybe off screen but is dennis isnt being killed off and sharon is coming back there is no other solution

id rather see than split up on screen rather than off screen as we're at least owed that as avid fans of shannis

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I'd rather see the split too.

----------


## Bryan

> I'd rather see the split too.


it would make good drama, but i cant see how they can split up seen as they are so happy together at the moment, but hey thats enders for ya

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I suppose Den's death will drive a wedge between them

----------


## Bryan

> I suppose Den's death will drive a wedge between them


possibly, seen as dennis says he's glad den's dead

----------


## Nigelisdabest

> possibly, seen as dennis says he's glad den's dead


When does Dennis say this tonight?.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Not sure, but he says it this week.

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Oooo well i guess that will cause an arguement between the two of them then.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh it definitely will.

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Does Dennis even go to Dens funeral i have seen some pictures but i have not seen Dennis in them?

----------


## Angeldelight

well you can't blame Dennis for not wanting to go... but i'd have thought he'd gone just to make sure Den was definately being buried... so Den couldn't hurt him anymore...

----------


## Nigelisdabest

I may be wrong though Dennis may go but i just couldnt see him in the pictures i saw.

----------


## Bryan

> Does Dennis even go to Dens funeral i have seen some pictures but i have not seen Dennis in them?


no he refuses to go

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh it definitely will.


 
muwahahahah   chaos chaos   :Moonie:   :Rotfl:

----------


## callummc

i'd say this is to be the end of shannis,i bet by christmas the honeymoon is over and sharron realises that her dad was right

----------


## JustJodi

> i'd say this is to be the end of shannis,i bet by christmas the honeymoon is over and sharron realises that her dad was right


*You see Dennis was right,,,, even dead  Den still controls Sharons life*

----------


## Angeldelight

i know he was her dad but after everything he'd done to her and Dennis surely it would be really hard to forgive him. Even if he is dead it doesn't make what he did right. People tend to only think good of the dead you can't paint them in pastels... it's not their true colours...

----------


## callummc

well she s already put angie on a pedestal,remember dens return when sharon was shouting at her dad,he said its alright for her shes up there plucking her harp,but im not forgiven,and shazza said yes cos shes dead and your alive,so your not forgiven

----------


## angelblue

I for one hope sharon realise sam is innocent and discovers what chrissie is doing before it to late i love chrissie character but i dont think it right for sam to take the blame 

Let hope she get suspicious soon because i dont think sharon will forgive herself if sam dies and she innoncent

----------


## JustJodi

> I for one hope sharon realise sam is innocent and discovers what chrissie is doing before it to late i love chrissie character but i dont think it right for sam to take the blame 
> 
> Let hope she get suspicious soon because i dont think sharon will forgive herself if sam dies and she innoncent


 
*Sam dies ???? where did that come from ???  I remember there was a hint of sucide some weeks back, but no one actually said who ...*
*I am just hoping Dennis can drum some sense in Sharons thick skull when he tells her who he suspects as being Dens murderer *

----------


## angelblue

Oh sorry yeah but if sam does die this might be the cause sharon and dennis to split up   :Sad:  

I hope so too i think it might take some time but i am sure she come to see chrissies true colours   :Searchme:

----------


## tammyy2j

I would like to see a showdown between Chrissie and Sharon before they leave. Is Vicky returning i heard they were recasting the role so maybe they leave with her.

----------


## kat 4 alfie

> i'd say this is to be the end of shannis,i bet by christmas the honeymoon is over and sharron realises that her dad was right


yeah and pauline

----------


## callummc

well she can't say she wasn't warned

----------


## JustJodi

> well she can't say she wasn't warned


Who was warned?? and warned about who ??? :Searchme:

----------


## callummc

warned about dennis

----------


## Angeltigger

> I've a feeling Dennis may die


I heard that they are leaving the door open for dennis so that he can come back as he is going to america...

----------


## angelblue

Hey i think it is safe to say that their wont be anything between grant and sharon 

Because when she spoke to sharon marshall she said their was a little glimmer for sharon but not in that way because she happily married to dennis   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Kim

> I heard that they are leaving the door open for dennis so that he can come back as he is going to america...


I thoght that the role of Dennis was being recast when Sharon returns in 2006?  :Confused:

----------


## Kim

> Hey i think it is safe to say that their wont be anything between grant and sharon 
> 
> Because when she spoke to sharon marshall she said their was a little glimmer for sharon but not in that way because she happily married to dennis


I heard that Grant was going to cause friction between Sharon and Dennis but there would be nothing going on between Sharon and Grant.

----------

